
New York Public Library Public Domain Images - walterbell
http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?utf8=%E2%9C%93&keywords=&filters[rights][]=pd
======
mrspeaker
There are 42,202 "stereoscopic views" in the collection - why so many?! Was
this something that was really popular at a time?
[http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?filters[genr...](http://digitalcollections.nypl.org/search/index?filters\[genre\]=Stereoscopic+views&keywords=#)

~~~
todd8
I had the good fortune to live near good libraries growing up. I can remember
trays of these stereoscopic photos that were available for viewing in handheld
stereograph viewers. This would have been around 1960, but the photos
themselves were of much older scenes as are those in the NY Public Library
collection. The photos were mounted in rectangular mounts about 10cm by 25cm.
We only had three channels of black and white television back then so the old
photos were at least of some interest even to a kid.

